# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Scout, UGV, AgileX Robotics Ltd., Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Developer - AgileX Robotics Ltd.

agilex.ai/product/2

Playlist "SCOUT 2.0"

----------


## Airicist

SCOUT UGV｜Navigation test

May 15, 2019




> SCOUT Unmanned Ground Vehicle (UGV) is a all-terrain mobile robotics platform designed for both outdoor and indoor environments.
> This video is meant to test SCOUT's navigation capability.

----------


## Airicist2

Autonomous delivery robots in warehouse

May 11, 2022




> Customer Case: Our Italian partner @FAST Assembler S.r.l. realized the #autonomous delivery in the warehouse with SCOUT 2.0. The #warehouse #robot has the functions of High-precision #Positioning, #Mapping Mode, Waypoint Mission, Obstacle Avoidance, Visual Inspection and Carrier #Application, providing an efficient and autonomous application solutions for the #production process.  
> 
> Know more about SCOUT 2.0 : https://global.agilex.ai/products/scout-2-0

----------

